# tank in essex



## djmartyc (Jul 19, 2009)

hi all was just out on a randon drive with friend's & we came across this hiden in a horse field
i really don't know anything about tank's so any info would be much apprieciated oh sorry bout pic quality used fone camera enjoy
first some outside shot's

























































a few interior shot's

















hope you like the pic's marty


----------



## FieldyM (Jul 19, 2009)

djmartyc said:


> so any info would be much apprieciated



That is a tank, in a field....

Those things infront are bushes and there are some trees in the background.

That bluey white thing at the top is the sky...


----------



## djmartyc (Jul 19, 2009)

FieldyM said:


> That is a tank, in a field....
> 
> Those things infront are bushes and there are some trees in the background.
> 
> That bluey white thing at the top is the sky...



ha ha i ment what sort of tank


----------



## shatters (Jul 19, 2009)

It's a cheiftain but can't tell which mark.

Really interesting subject, but most of the pictures are shocking I'm afraid 

Get back and post some more better ones 

Phil


----------



## klempner69 (Jul 19, 2009)

Fieldy you make me fart blood sometimes with your wit!!!!


----------



## chelle (Jul 19, 2009)

*tank*

Ummmmmmmm its a dead tank in a field....didnt see any horses tho as u said it was in a horse field......maybe the tank scared them off....


----------



## DigitalNoise (Jul 19, 2009)

Awesome find, I would love to know where this is at.


----------



## Seahorse (Jul 19, 2009)

I see some ancilliary Clansman kit in there. Any sign of the radios themselves? Although that really WOULD be too good to be true, I suppose.


----------



## daddybear (Jul 22, 2009)

hope this pic of a chieftain helps 






why do people buy these then just let them rust away in a field they should be asahmed of themselves!!


----------



## jonney (Jul 22, 2009)

Daddybear you are becoming a bit of a tank anorak mate lol. Nice find there Marty wish I could find something like that


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 23, 2009)

daddybear said:


> why do people buy these then just let them rust away in a field they should be asahmed of themselves!!



Because they fuck up the power-pack and drivetrain, thus producing an immobile heap of scrap!


----------



## the harvester (Jul 23, 2009)

I don't know much about it other than it is a nice find, but what I do know is certain people should not bother commenting if they are going to be bitchy and childish.
I hope you find out a bit more history of this tank mate.


----------



## daddybear (Jul 23, 2009)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Because they fuck up the power-pack and drivetrain, thus producing an immobile heap of scrap!



oh really thats me put in my place then!


----------



## djmartyc (Jul 25, 2009)

daddybear said:


> hope this pic of a chieftain helps
> 
> yeah this is deffo it thank's


----------



## v-w-chick (Jul 25, 2009)

FieldyM said:


> That is a tank, in a field....
> 
> Those things infront are bushes and there are some trees in the background.
> 
> That bluey white thing at the top is the sky...




HAHAHAHA goood1 


good fine matey, looks well hid too


----------



## djmartyc (Jul 25, 2009)

the harvester said:


> I don't know much about it other than it is a nice find, but what I do know is certain people should not bother commenting if they are going to be bitchy and childish.
> I hope you find out a bit more history of this tank mate.



thank's for the comment i'm trying to find out who own's the tank  & i agree people shouldn't comment if they gonna be bitchy


----------



## smiffy (Jul 25, 2009)

That is a really great thing to find sitting in a field...... I'd love to own a tank....... .dunno why...it's just a weird 'tank thing' I guess.........then again.....I also li ke Bulldozers and halftracks too so perhaps its just a 'track' thing' heheheh!
Hope you can find out a bit more about it .....there were a stack of these Cheiftains on the open market around the middle 90s ....a big scrapyard near to Andover at a little place called Hurstbourne had something like 50 or so of them awaiting cutting up around that time..........they also had a a load of Humber Pigs and (I think they were?) Sararcen Armoured cars too....... also quite a few armoured Land Rovers with a dinky little turret on the top..............
And I know he maybe could have made his point with a little more thought......... but............ he's got a point .............if the motor or the transmission _has _maybe blown then what you got is a pretty hard to shift 50ish tonne lump of iron.....then again maybe it was bought for some kids to play on and they've just grown up and forgot about it ...Hey !.......
......why not take a couple of well charged up truck batterys along and 5 gallons of deisel and try yer luck !


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 28, 2009)

the harvester said:


> I don't know much about it other than it is a nice find, but what I do know is certain people should not bother commenting if they are going to be bitchy and childish.
> I hope you find out a bit more history of this tank mate.



I was being neither bitchy nor childish! The tank (well known to restorers/collectors) was release with most of the interior fit still in place, items that restorers of heavy armour spend much time and effort searching for, in this instance they are just left to decay in the damp interior. This is not the only example of heavy armour that has just been abandoned/left unattended, there is even one on a North London allotment which actually was brought as a child's 'toy'. It became newsworthy last year when the novelty having waned, it was suddenly painted bright pink and suddenly became very visible - to the consternation of Officialdom!


----------



## Seahorse (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't see a problem with pink, DS. The owner could have just told the jobsworths that he'd merely painted it in its desert colours.


----------



## shadowman (Jul 29, 2009)

smiffy said:


> That is a really great thing to find sitting in a field...... I'd love to own a tank....... .dunno why...it's just a weird 'tank thing' I guess.........then again.....I also li ke Bulldozers and halftracks too so perhaps its just a 'track' thing' heheheh!
> Hope you can find out a bit more about it .....there were a stack of these Cheiftains on the open market around the middle 90s ....a big scrapyard near to Andover at a little place called Hurstbourne had something like 50 or so of them awaiting cutting up around that time..........they also had a a load of Humber Pigs and (I think they were?) Sararcen Armoured cars too....... also quite a few armoured Land Rovers with a dinky little turret on the top..............
> And I know he maybe could have made his point with a little more thought......... but............ he's got a point .............if the motor or the transmission _has _maybe blown then what you got is a pretty hard to shift 50ish tonne lump of iron.....then again maybe it was bought for some kids to play on and they've just grown up and forgot about it ...Hey !.......
> ......why not take a couple of well charged up truck batterys along and 5 gallons of deisel and try yer luck !



If your lucky and it starts you might need more like 500 Gallons of fuel for one trip round the field.
I know a Ex REME Tankie and he says most common fault is the L60 leyland engine governor packs up and engine revs to destruction.


----------



## smiffy (Jul 29, 2009)

shadowman said:


> If your lucky and it starts you might need more like 500 Gallons of fuel for one trip round the field.
> I know a Ex REME Tankie and he says most common fault is the L60 leyland engine governor packs up and engine revs to destruction.



Yeah... hearing you there mate..........I guess the 'miles per gallon ratio' would probably be more like a 'gallons per mile' figure ! heheheh!
......hey off topic a bit I know but ..... weren't some of the later Chieftains fitted with a 'multi- fuel' engine of some sorts or am I thinking of another tank ??


----------



## extrogg (Jul 29, 2009)

Heres an excellent film on the Cheiftan. Its a cold war classic!!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGIx6MCQk48&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## swanseamale47 (Jul 29, 2009)

smiffy said:


> Yeah... hearing you there mate..........I guess the 'miles per gallon ratio' would probably be more like a 'gallons per mile' figure ! heheheh!
> ......hey off topic a bit I know but ..... weren't some of the later Chieftains fitted with a 'multi- fuel' engine of some sorts or am I thinking of another tank ??



Yeah I think they were supposed to work on desiel petrol avgas and I think maybe even JP4? not sure whether you had to ajust anything though, suppose you must have had to.


----------



## Potter (Jul 30, 2009)

That is a fantastic find.

The control stuff inside looks in good condition.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 30, 2009)

Seahorse said:


> I don't see a problem with pink, DS. The owner could have just told the jobsworths that he'd merely painted it in its desert colours.



Good ploy! I think the problem was that after sitting unnoticed amongst the cabbages and other like vegetation for ages, this rather large, and very noticeable mass of armour plate suddenly appeared!


----------



## apoo.. (Jul 31, 2009)

I love the military vehicles when on show. A find like this would keep me amused for hours. Nice find!


----------



## Pip (Jul 31, 2009)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> This is not the only example of heavy armour that has just been abandoned/left unattended, there is even one on a North London allotment which actually was brought as a child's 'toy'. It became newsworthy last year when the novelty having waned, it was suddenly painted bright pink and suddenly became very visible - to the consternation of Officialdom!




Are you thinking of the one on Mandela Way, Bermondsey (South London)? Or is there one in North London too?



Pip


----------



## extrogg (Jul 31, 2009)

This one -------->>>

Pic and description taken from www.derelictlondon.com
BERMONDSEY - RUSSIAN T-34 TANK

A man bought this 32 ton Russian T-34 tank for his 7 year old son as a birthday present several years ago (the guy lived on pages walk, which the tank sits at the end of). The council once tried to have it removed frorm the wasteland it sits on, believing it had been dumped, but then found out the son also owned the rights to the land it sits onThe T-34 was widely considered the world’s best tank when introduced by the Soviet Union during the Second World War. Over 80,000 are estimated to have been built.

Local legend says that the tank's gun is pointed towards Southwark Council's planning offices. The tank gets a change of colour every so often - it was even painted pink for a while.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 31, 2009)

Pip said:


> Are you thinking of the one on Mandela Way, Bermondsey (South London)? Or is there one in North London too?Pip



Obviously I have mistaken the location, it must be this one as two pink tanks is pushing things somewhat. I will have to get back to the informant who told me about it. He originally said that it was a 'British' tank situated in North London and it had suddenly become very visible, due to vandals pouring pink paint over it.

Somewhat of a coincidence, but I suppose, if the Bermondsey example was suddenly newsworthy, vandals could have had a go at another one seemingly abandoned also.


----------



## daddybear (Aug 1, 2009)

extrogg said:


> Heres an excellent film on the Cheiftan. Its a cold war classic!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGIx6MCQk48&feature=related



good footage thanks for the link


----------



## Dieter_Schmidt (Aug 1, 2009)

Perhaps the owner camouflaged it in all that shrubbery, and then couldn't find it again.


----------



## Highline6-90 (Aug 31, 2009)

BluePeter: what you will need is one gerrycan of Diesel (25lts red), one priming hand, two cans easystart, Two truck batterys and a screwdriver to short the starter. STEP2: Use loosely working tank on horse and shout out of the turret " I WIN /GERR OOOF MY LAND!!!" (not to be used Literaly)


----------



## fastfrankie (Sep 1, 2009)

klempner69 said:


> Fieldy you make me fart blood sometimes with your wit!!!!



So long as your blood doesn't fart you should survive


----------



## holymole (Sep 7, 2009)

*Tanks a Lot!!*



fastfrankie said:


> So long as your blood doesn't fart you should survive



Sorry............. couldn't resist a tank pun...............


----------



## This is me (Sep 11, 2009)

*tank*

A brilliant find!

Would you mind sharing the location please?

many thanks


----------

